# One Dog Policy in China



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

(Most likely the confiscated dogs will end up as food and fur, very popular and common in China.)

From all-creatures.org
Animal Rights Articles

Moo-ving people toward compassionate living

Visit the all-creatures.org Home Page.
Write us with your comments: [email protected]

*One Dog Policy in China​*
The government in this southern Chinese city of Guangzhou is implementing a one-dog policy starting on July 1. Because this new regulation won't be grandfathered in families with two or more dogs will have to choose between their furry friends on who gets to stay, and who gets to go.

There has been a lot of outcry over the policy, and with good cause. Anyone with a pet understands that they aren't just animals to be thrown by the wayside. They truly become family members, and trying to imagine making a choice between two family members is unthinkable.

Beyond the emotional pain that this regulation will cause to both the families and the dogs left behind, there is also a big question of what will happen to the dogs that are forced out of their homes. Will other homes be found for them? Will they just become strays?

Either way, it is a sad story for both human and animal. Why they are making such a policy when the animals are obviously being cared for and are in homes is very unclear. Let's hope that the government will change it's mind due to the public outcry.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh this is so sad 

I can see why the government is doing it (puppy farming etc) but how will anyone be able to choose between their dogs? I know I couldn't do it :crying:

And what about those dogs that are already in shelters? They have even lesser chances of finding a home.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

I can not understand why they are taking dogs out of homes where they are loved and cared for it does not make sense 
Not sure i could ever choose any of our dogs thank god i dont live in China


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

This is unreal - how could anybody be expected to choose between their pets? :cursing: I can't imagine the the trauma to both pet & owner trying to find a safe loving new home for their pets in a country that isn't really know for being animal friendly


----------

